# Push fittings



## Sifu (Nov 30, 2015)

I would be surprised if this has not been covered before but I did a search and didn't see anything.  I have run across 3 different type push fittings.  Shark bite, Gatorbite, and tektite (tec and gator seem to be the same thing, made by same mfr).  I can't locate an ES report, and the only code is pretty generic for push type fittings, above ground and inside of buildings.  However, Shark bite mfr claims underground approved.  The scant listing info for shark bite shows ASSE1061 but the table for fittings does not appear to have that as a required listing for "insert" fittings.  Anybody have any info?


----------



## cda (Nov 30, 2015)

Heard shark bites were the best.

Been covered but years ago

Not a plumber, but used on a water heater replace at my house.


----------



## north star (Nov 30, 2015)

*~ : ~ : ~*



Sifu,

The attached report DOES state that "SharkBite" fittings can be

used in underground applications  [ refer to Page 2,  first paragraph   ].

Keep in mind that this report is not an ICC ES Report, but rather from

IAPMO.........Also, this report is linked from the SharkBite product

web site.........It also states that these "push fittings" are in compliance

with the IPC.

*http://www.sharkbite.com/sharkbite/wp-content/uploads/ASSE-1061-Approval-2015.pdf*

You may want to contact ICC to see if they have a similar report.



*~ : ~ : ~*


----------



## Sifu (Nov 30, 2015)

I did see that info from the mfr, although I did not see where it said they were in compliance with the IPC.  Unless and until I see something from the IPC such as an ES report, or a specific listing stating otherwise I don't think the mfr statement for underground use is enough since the only section in the code I can see is for above ground and within the building.  I will ask ICC.  Thanks North Star.


----------



## ICE (Nov 30, 2015)

I do believe that IAPMO trumps the ICC in this case.


----------



## north star (Nov 30, 2015)

*& = & = &*



> *" I do believe that IAPMO trumps the ICC in this case. "*


I agree !.........The approved standard for these type of fittings is ASSE-1061[ i.e.  -  American Society of Sanitary Engineers,   Std. No. 1061  ]........Also,

...ICC has these type of fittings approved for use in Table 605.5 - Fittings,

from the `12 IPC.........On PEX, CPVC & Copper.

See this most recent letter from ASSE,  ...updating & approving the use

of these type fittings:

*http://www.asse-plumbing.org/news/2015-07-20%20ASSE%201061%20Now%20Available.pdf*

FWIW, ...at the bottom of the letter is a statement listing ASSE'

accreditation .



*? O ? O ?*


----------

